# Golden Mushroom Soup



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried to make Golden Mushroom Soup? I would use more of it, but the cost last week really shocked me. So how bout it, anyone got the secret to this soup? Thanks in advance.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I make home made cream of mushroom soup when I can find mushrooms on sale. Believe me, there is no savings to it. I do it because the canned stuff isn't gluten-free.

For golden mushroom soup, I'd sautÃ© the mushrooms and some onion in butter then add beef broth and a couple of tablespoons of wine. Thicken it with some cornstarch to the thickness you want.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

I just cook the mushrooms in butter then thicken. I cheat though as I work in a restaurant and we buy a commercial product called cream soup base which I just add water to thicken.


----------



## allisonhome (Dec 1, 2011)

Interesting. I'll try this one out.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

This is fabulous soup! I used to make it and sell it at my teahouse, hence the volume...cut it in half or a third:

*Dijon Mushroom Soup*

1) Steam 4-5 c peeled sweet potato chunks till soft.

2) Melt 2 sticks (1c) butter until browned. Saute in this 5 lbs of sliced mushrooms. (You may need to do it in two batches, if you do this volume)

3) When softened, add 3c sherry, 6T Dijon mustard, 5 liters/qts of water/stock.

4) Process or mash the sweet potato chunks, thinning as needed with liquid from the pot. 

5) Add the sweet potato puree to the soup with 1T tarragon, plenty of black pepper, salt. Cook for awhile, then remove from heat and add 3c cream or half'n'half.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Snoozy your soup sounds so nice I have to try it, even though my husband won't go near it since it has mushrooms in it.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

PonderosaQ said:


> Snoozy your soup sounds so nice I have to try it, even though my husband won't go near it since it has mushrooms in it.


More for you!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I made the Dijon Mushroom soup last night and it is delicious (minus the tarragon because I didn't have any).

The recipe is a keeper.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

WOW! Snoozy, that sounds wonderful! I just wrote down the recipe, I have to make this!


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Snoozy! I wrote down your recipe and will give it a try soon. My DH really doesn't care for mushrooms, but he will eat anything I put in front of him!!!


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

That Dijon Mushroom Soup sounds so delicious! I will be trying this!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I made the Dijon Mushroom soup last night and it is delicious (minus the tarragon because I didn't have any).
> 
> The recipe is a keeper.


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Golden cream of mushroom soup in a crock pot for 4 to 6 hours with a big deer roast is great eating. 
Ohio Rusty ><>

Life is like being in your own movie, and you are the star !! You can make it either a drama, a tragedy or an adventure.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

My husband just scored a deer roast from a side job he did we will have to try this in the crockpot too!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

a lady on YouTube has a food storage recipe using her own "magic mix" for a cream soup base ..
atticus99 is her channel name .
I intend to make the magic mix to have on hand as soon as I use up the restaurant cream soup base I have in my pantry


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

Here is a copycat:

Golden Mushroom Soup Recipe - Food.com - 144809

Golden Mushroom Soup

Ingredients
2 tablespoons butter
1 cup chopped onions
1/4 cup white wine
1 lb mushrooms, washed and sliced
1 tablespoon paprika
1 1/2 teaspoons dill
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
3 tablespoons soy sauce
1 cup vegetable stock ( or chicken stock)
1 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons flour
2 cups milk
2 tablespoons lemon juice
salt, to taste

Directions
Heat butter in a large pot and add the onions. Cook over medium heat, stirring often, until the onions are soft and just beginning to brown; about 7-8 minutes.
Add whit wine to pot. Add the mushrooms and spices. Slightly lower the heat, cover, and cook 5 minutes, stirring frequently.
Add the soy sauce and stock. Cover and simmer about 10 minutes.
In a separate small pan, mix the 1 tbsp butte and flour to form a thick paste. Cook, stirring constantly, for 1 minute, then whisk in the milk and cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until steamy and slightly thickened.
Add the milk mixture to the soup; add the lemon juice to the soup. Stir well; serve.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Wow! all these substitutes make a can of mushroom soup pale in comparison! I'm going to make both of the recipes posted here...


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Can of soup = blech
home made is always the best


----------

